# java und exe?



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Hi!
Eine vielleicht ziemlich dumme Frage:

Kann ich ein javaprog als .exe erstellen, wenn ja, funktioniert dieses dann ohne Laufzeitumgebung? Denn ich will eine Präsentation vorführen (kurz), bei der ich es mir nicht leisten kann, noch das ganze Java draufzuspielen...  ???:L 

Auf dem pc dort is aufjedenfall windows drauf.



Wenn das geht, könnt ihr mir dafür freeware empfehlen?






thx,
der dumm Fragende  :wink:


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Nein. Ohne jre gehts nimmer.


----------



## André Uhres (1. Dez 2006)

Jup. Ein Java Prog funzt nur mit JRE.
Über .exe wurde schon geschrieben (Faq, Forumsuche).


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

SCHADE!!!

Aber kann man das prog auch irgendwie übersetzen, in zB. C++, denn das funzt ja auf windows...  ???:L


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SCHADE!!!
> 
> Aber kann man das prog auch irgendwie übersetzen, in zB. C++, denn das funzt ja auf windows...  ???:L


Warum schreibst du es dann nicht gleich in C++? Dann allerdings, benutzt du das falsche Forum... :wink:


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Tja, c++ programmieren kann ich nich...  :bloed:


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, c++ programmieren kann ich nich...  :bloed:


Wenn du das Programm in "C++ übersetzen" willst, kannst du kein C++? Kapier ich nicht. :shock:


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Natürlich nich!!!

Deswegen programmiers ich doch au nich gleich in C++!
Ich will eine .bat datei oder irgendeine andere, die ich direkt über windows ausführen will.


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, es in J++ (Visual Studio 6) zu schreiben. Da brauchst du kein jre und auch kein .Net Framwork auf'm Zielrechner. Aber das wäre nicht Java typisch. Und außerdem unterstützt J++ noch nicht mal Java 1.2.  :bloed:

Edit: Eine .bat Datei nützt nichts - jre wird benötigt! :!:


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Gibts echt keine andere Möglichkeit?  :cry: 
is echt dringend.


wenn nich, wie funktioniert das, was ist das überhaupt?


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

www.microsoft.com


----------



## sliwalker (1. Dez 2006)

Hoi,

- Sag mal...Du programmierst in Java und kennst die Bedeutung der JRE nicht?

- Du willst/sollst/darfst etwas vorführen und Dir wird keine Möglichkeit gegeben Java zu installieren?


naja..ich will mal nicht so sein 
Google mal nach dem Programm "exe4j". Dort kannst Du eine Runtime in die .exe Datei einbinden und brauchst nur eine große .exe Datei dazu. Probiert hab ich es selbst noch nicht, weil ich immer daruf bestehe eine sauber installierte Runtime vorzufinden.

Und ein großes Ding ist es jetzt auch nicht die zu installieren.
"Weiter, Weiter, Weiter, Ok, Finished" sag ich nur.

greetz
SLi


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Natürlich kenn ich die Bedeutung!!!

Aber wenn ich keine zeit hab, es zu installieren...


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Installation dauert 2Min.! Wo ist denn das wahre Problem?


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

:?:-->:###  -->:!:--> 

Da liegt was im Argen. Bin weg... :?


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2006)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, es in J++ (Visual Studio 6) zu schreiben.


Es wird aber die MS-Java-VM benötigt. Ohne die läuft auch auf einem Windows-PC das mit J++ geschriebene Programm nicht. Oftmals ist diese aber nicht vorinstalliert...


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Das ist wahr. Aber die ist schon bei Windows 98 dabei. Sollte keinen Rechner geben (Windows), wo das nicht existent ist.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

Das sehe ich anders. AFAIK darf Microsoft die seit dem verlorenen Prozess nicht mehr vorinstalliert Ausliefern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2006)

Um genau zu sein, sie ist nicht bei Windows dabei, sondern wird bei älteren Internet Explorern ausgeliefert.
Nach den Rechtsstreit mit Sun um die Java-VM durfte aber die MS-VM nicht mehr mit dem Internet Explorer ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Jango (1. Dez 2006)

Ach so - war also mal und jetzt nicht mehr, oder wie meinst du das? Ist ja eh egal - benutzt ja kaum einer.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

Ja, das war mal. Auf neueren Systemen dürfte kaum noch ein M$-VM zu finden sein.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Danke für die antworten, aber wenn ich mit exe4j (was ich sowieso schon installiert hatte) eine exe erstelle, spuckt er nur eine Meldung aus.

Hier ein paar fragen zu exe4j:



1. Funktioniert dann alles wirklich ohne jre?

2. Wieso spuckt der bei mir die _Startup-Warnung_ aus?



```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Farbwechsel

	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

	at com.exe4j.runtime.LauncherEngine.launch(Unknown Source)

	at com.exe4j.runtime.WinLauncher.main(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Und außerdem:


Das Ganze soll nur so 5min dauern. Es wird ne OpenOffice-Präsentation. Dazu muss ich auf dem rechner dort erstmal OpenOffice installieren. und dann noch jre dazu drauf??? Das wär zu viel.  :bahnhof: Also hab ich mich entschlossen, es kurz aber sehr sehr gut zu machen.  :wink: Soweit war das auch ok, aber damits _sehr sehr gut_ wird, hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich auch noch java mit einbauen kann, denn java-progs kann man mit OpenOffice starten _(Bild, Interaktion, Programm ausführen, MeinJavaProgramm.exe)_ 
Ihr kennt ja mein Problem: Wie java ohne jre???  :? 


Noch was: Is dringend!!!  :wink:


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Hast doch nun mehrer Antworten erhalten. Keiner hier kann DEIN Programm in eine .exe Datei umwandeln. Das musst du schon selber durchführen. Tips gabs doch! Wenn dir jemand exe4j empfiehlt und sagt, dass er selber noch nicht damit gearbeitet hat, musst du dir eigene Gedanken machen. Das Internet ist voll von Tutorials und e-books. Nur ist niemals etwas auf einen persönlich zugeschnitten. Auch die FAQ sind voll vom Thema Java-.exe! Diese Frage wurde schon sowas von häufig gestellt (auch ich hab das getan). 
Wenn sich Dein Problem auf diese Weise nicht lösen lässt, dann nimm Dir die paar minuten und installier die 22Mega-jre. Kannst du doch dann wieder runterschmeißen. Und dann überleg noch mal in Ruhe, ob Java wirklich deine Sprache ist, denn vor dem Problem wirst du  noch etliche Male stehen...


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Java ist meine Sprache, da ich ja eigentlich _normal_ programmier, und nur jetzt eine exe brauch. ich werd nochmal gründlich im internet  recherchieren und vielen Dank für deine vielen Antworten, Jango.

Falls ich nochmal hilfe brauch, meld ich mich.  :wink: *lästig werd*


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Kein Problem! *lächel*


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich keine zeit hab, es zu installieren...



Wieso kopierst du das JRE nicht zusammen mit deinem Programm auf einen USB Stick? Dann kannst du die java.exe vom Stick aus aufrufen und so das Java Prog starten, ohne das JRE zu "installieren".


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Hey, *P E R F E K T* !!!

Wenn man wüsste, wie nah die Lösung liegt!


Der Dämpfer:
Kann ich wirklich einfach alles vom Stick ausführen?
Ohne das jre zu installieren?

Oder meinst du, ich kopier die ordner des installierten jre drauf? Wahrscheinlich schon, oder?




Warte mal, das installierte jre is... 71,4 MB groß! Jep, passt auf meinen 1 GB Mp3-Player!    




So doof, dass ich da nich draufgekommen bin...  :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

EDIT:

Dann muss das mit dem exe natürlich garnich sein, toll!


Hey, wusstet ihr dass es das alles gibt:

_Kilobyte

Megabyte

Gigabyte

Terabyte

Petabyte

Exabyte

Zettabyte

Yottabyte_

 :wink:


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Dämpfer:
> Kann ich wirklich einfach alles vom Stick ausführen?
> Ohne das jre zu installieren?
> 
> Oder meinst du, ich kopier die ordner des installierten jre drauf? Wahrscheinlich schon, oder?



Also man konnte sich früher das JRE auch schonmal in Form einer .zip herunterladen, welche einfach nur entpackt werden musste. Diese lief dann auch überall, ohne Eingriffe in Umgebungsvariablen, Registry oder was auch immer. Das sollte immernoch so funktionieren. Um sicher zu gehen, kannst du es ja vorher auf einem Rechner testen, wo kein JRE installiert ist (oder wo das JRE deinstalliert wurde).

Was beim Installieren hinzukommt, sind eben Verknüpfungen mit .jar Dateien und sowas. Das braucht man aber nicht zwingend, um Java Programme auszuführen.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sehr überrascht das OOO ohne Java läuft. Es besteht scjließlich zum großen Teil aus Java  ???:L
In jedem Fall musst du aber ausprobieren ob es ohne Java noch voll funktionsfähig ist.

Update:


			
				FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The installer is looking for Java, does it really need it to work correctly ?
> 
> It is not needed for OpenOffice.org to work correctly. However there will be some features which will not be available to you, for example with 1.1 you will not be able to use the XSLT functionality, JDBC, applets, form generators, accessibility, and java api's for 3rd party modules.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Okee, dann könnte ich einfach das jre auf den Stick kopieren, dazu die Präsentation, die jar's und schon könnt ichs ausführen.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Ähh,   meinst du mit OOO OpenOffice?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähh,   meinst du mit OOO OpenOffice?


ja


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

OpenOffice funzt au ohne jre. war scho auf meinem alten rechner drauf, und auf dem war kein jre.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Aber du willst doch Java in OOO einbinden wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe und das funktioniert eben nicht ohne *installiertes* Java (siehe editierter Eintrag weiter oben).


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Du meinst die reine Einbindung funzt ohne java net???  :shock:


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

genau


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

aber wenn ich einfach ein bild hab, eine Interaktion namens programm ausführen draufsetz, dann kann ich doch au exe ausführen. Genau so müssts bei jar doch au sein!
Diese interaktion is nur n befehl, dass windows dieses programm ausführen soll, hat im Grunde garnix mit OpenOffice zu tun, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Ach so, ich dachte du willst die vorgesehene Schnittstelle verwenden und da ein Applet reinsetzen. Ja, schon möglich das es so geht. Zur Sicherheit aber erstmal ausprobieren  :wink: 
Ausserdem eben vergewissern das die Funktionen von OOO die du vorstellen willst ohne Java auch noch funktionieren.
OOO enthält mehr als 13MB Java jars. Ohne JRE fällt da also schon einiges weg.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Echt, dann is OOO zum Teil in java programmiert, also praktisch son "Sprachen-Misch-Masch"?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Richtig. Auch viele andere Programm wie zum Beispiel Firefox bestehen zum Teil aus Java.


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Richtig. Auch viele andere Programm wie zum Beispiel Firefox bestehen zum Teil aus Java.



ähhhhh :autsch:
da verwechselt wohl mal wieder einer java mit javascript  :noe:  :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Was machen dann die jars da drin?  :bae:


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was machen dann die jars da drin?  :bae:


guck doch in die jars rein oder hast kein zip programm :bae:
da sind die chrome, xul, css und javascript dateien drin


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

dann is java echt ziemlich beliebt...
Internetsites, Programme, sogar firefox oder OOO


Zurück zum Problem (prob, nich prog  :wink: ):

ABer wenn ichs jre auf den Stick pack, müsste eigentlich doch au OOO vollständig funzen, oder?

Muss ich da irgendwas an der PATH-Variable oder sowas ändern?


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Tja, und die jars, die machen gaaaanz viel unordnung, deswegen muss man mit dem papierkorb aufräumen. und dann muss man ihn auch noch entleeren!!! was für ein stress!  :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> guck doch in die jars rein oder hast kein zip programm :bae:
> da sind die chrome, xul, css und javascript dateien drin


Ok, ich gestehe das ich zu faul war  :bae: 
Für OOO bleibt meine Aussage jedoch bestehen



> ABer wenn ichs jre auf den Stick pack, müsste eigentlich doch au OOO vollständig funzen, oder?


Woher soll OOO den wissen das eine jre auf dem Stick liegt?


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Na ja, n ziemlich schwieriges problem...

Wie könnt ich das machen?


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2006)

wieso installierst du nicht einfach java auf dem zielrechner? oder hast keine 5 minuten zeit vorher? openoffice musst doch auch installieren


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Hi!
Eine vielleicht ziemlich dumme Frage:

Kann ich ein javaprog als .exe erstellen, wenn ja, funktioniert dieses dann ohne Laufzeitumgebung? Denn ich will eine Präsentation vorführen (kurz), bei der ich es mir nicht leisten kann, noch das ganze Java draufzuspielen...  ???:L 

Auf dem pc dort is aufjedenfall windows drauf.



Wenn das geht, könnt ihr mir dafür freeware empfehlen?






thx,
der dumm Fragende  :wink:


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso installierst du nicht einfach java auf dem zielrechner? oder hast keine 5 minuten zeit vorher? openoffice musst doch auch installieren



 :applaus:  :applaus:  Das ist doch seit gestern meine Rede! (Aber auf mich hört ja keiner :cry: ).


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Weil das zu einfach wäre... es geht hier darum, das Auto mit Hilfe einer Fähre über den See zu bringen, ohne dass die Fähre nass wird... also packt man die Fähre mit dem Auto drauf auf einen Schwerlasttransporter und umfährt den See


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil das zu einfach wäre... es geht hier darum, das Auto mit Hilfe einer Fähre über den See zu bringen, ohne dass die Fähre nass wird... also packt man die Fähre mit dem Auto drauf auf einen Schwerlasttransporter und umfährt den See


Vielleicht soll keiner erfahren, dass es mit Java geschrieben wurden ist - warum auch immer!? Dieser Gedanke schleicht sich mir ein. Man sträubt sich ja regelrecht gegens jre :idea:


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Witzig!

Wenn ich 5 min habe, um es vorzuführen, der Zielrechner ein Laptop oder ein normaler Rechner is, dann möchte ich

1. Nicht ewig davor jre installieren, weil es einfach zu zeitaufwändig wäre
2. Keine Datenleichen oder irgendwelche Programme auf dem Rechner zurücklassen, OOO geht da noch


Aber warscheinlich ist es doch das Beste, einfach alles zu installieren. Falls es wirklich keine anderen Möglichkeiten gibt...
 :cry:


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Soll ja auch native compiler für Java geben... aber zumindest funktionieren diese nicht mit jedem Java Programm, was mit dem sun compiler fehlerfrei compiliert wird...

Wenn man die Progs sowieso anpassen muss, kann mans auch gleich in C++ programmieren.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Keine Datenleichen oder irgendwelche Programme auf dem Rechner zurücklassen, OOO geht da noch


Eine aktuelle JRE sollte jeder Rechner schon aus Sicherheitsgründen haben. Stell dich nicht so an und hau das Ding drauf  :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

was isn native compiler?  :bahnhof:


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Witzig!
> 
> Wenn ich 5 min habe, um es vorzuführen, der Zielrechner ein Laptop oder ein normaler Rechner is, dann möchte ich
> 
> ...



komisch, wenn wir Vorträge machen müssen, dann sollen wir entweder früher als alle anderen kommen oder sogar noch am Vortag sicherstellen, dass unsere Arbeitsmittel entsprechend vorbereitet sind. Dazu zählt auch Laptop und Beamer entsprechend vorzubereiten.

Auch wir sollen da keine unnötigen Programme oder Dateien liegen lassen, weshalb wir den Rechner dann hinterher (meist gegen Ende des Tages) auch wieder entsprechend säubern müssen.

Wo is da das Problem? Du hast 5 Minuten zum Vorstellen des Programms aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ihr keine Gelegenheit bekommt, eure Werkzeuge entsprechend vorzubereiten. Son Laptop muss ja auch erstmal am Beamer angeschlossen, hochgefahren und entsprechend eingestellt werden. Das macht man ja auch nicht erst, wenn man den Laptop braucht, sondern vor Beginn des Vortrags.



> was isn native compiler? bahnhof.gif



Das ist ein Compiler, der Java Quelltext für das jeweilige Betreibssystem bzw. die jeweilige Plattform nativ übersetzt... für Windows heisst das, dass man eine .exe erhält, die nicht von einem JRE abhängt. Das ist aber wie gesagt nicht immer so einfach, weil man den Quelltext meist nicht unmodifiziert mit so einem compiler zum Laufen bekommt.


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Stell dich nicht so an und hau das Ding drauf  :wink:



Jup! Druff un jut is.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Eins muss ich klarstellen: Ich geh noch in die Schule und mach ein Referat, da kriegen wir natürlich keine Zeit...

Ob auf dem Rechner das jre drauf is...naja, warscheinlich sin die ziemlich veraltet...


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins muss ich klarstellen: Ich geh noch in die Schule und mach ein Referat, da kriegen wir natürlich keine Zeit...
> 
> Ob auf dem Rechner das jre drauf is...naja, warscheinlich sin die ziemlich veraltet...



Ich sprach eigentlich auch von einer Schule... Wenn man ein Programm vorstellen soll, muss man auch die Gelegenheit bekommen, seine Werkzeuge vorher entsprechend einzurichten... wenn nicht, würd ich mich aber beschweren...


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Ich weiß nich mal, ob der so schnell n PC und n Beamer kriegt, muss ihn das nächste Mal fragen...

Insofern is es ziemlich schwierig, da noch Vorbereitungszeit zu haben...  :?


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Überleg doch mal, was du hier schreibst:
Du sollst mittels Java ein Programm zusammenschräubeln und vortragen - gleichzeitig verwehrt man dir das Vortragen, indem man dir keine zeit zur Vorbereitung gibt. Klingt in meinen Ohren etwas unlogisch. Nicht war? Jetzt wo ich es so schreibe... :wink:


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Komische Organisation habt Ihr in eurer Schule... bei uns hat auch niemand mal eben schnell nen PC und nen Beamer bekommen... da musste man sich rechtzeitig für anmelden, damit der dann auch frei is... da kann man dann auch mal nachmittags hingehen und testen, ob das alles klappt, wie es soll...

Das macht man in der Tat nicht erst am letzten Abend vorher...


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Ich bekomm schon Vorbereitungszeit wenn ich sie brauch.

Und angemeldet hab ich mich au, also so schlimm is es au wieder net...


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Ach - du bekommst Vorbereitungszeit? Ich denke nicht!? Sag mal: Du veralberst uns hier doch nicht, oder?


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bekomm schon Vorbereitungszeit wenn ich sie brauch.
> 
> Und angemeldet hab ich mich au, also so schlimm is es au wieder net...



Wo ist dann das Problem? Sag deinem Lehrer, du musst den Laptop vohrer einrichten, weil das während des Vortrags zu lange dauert und gut is.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Nein!
Wieso sollte ich einen langen Thread anfangen, wenn ich euch nur veralbern will!


Okay, dann wär das mit dem exe eigentlich geklärt.
Falls trotzdem noch jemand Einfälle zu meiner Frage (jar+exe+sonstigem) hat, der schreibt bitte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Dez 2006)

Guck mal in die FAQ, da wird Schritt für Schritt beschrieben, wie man ein Java-Programm automatisch nach dem Einlegen einer CD von eben dieser ausführen kann, ohne dass eine JRE auf dem Zielrechner installiert sein muss.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter...


----------



## moormaster (2. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein!
> Wieso sollte ich einen langen Thread anfangen, wenn ich euch nur veralbern will!
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt das mit dem Kopieren geht ohne Installation.

Du hast deinen USB Stick mit 2 Ordnern:

\
+jre
+java

Sagen wir du hast ein Java Programm im Ordner

java\meinprog\Main.class

und das JRE in ist auch auf den Datenträger kopiert, so dass die java.exe sich dort befindet:

jre\bin\java.exe

Dann kannst du dir im Stammordner \ eine Batchdatei anlegen, die diesen Befehl enthält:

jre\bin\java.exe -cp java\meinprog Main

Damit sollte dann die Main class (falls die in deinem Programm so heisst) aufgerufen werden.
Mit dieser Batch Datei solltest du dann in der Lage sein, das ganze ohne Installation mit einem Doppelklick vom Stick aus zu starten.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Wie erstelle ich diese Batch-Datei?

fällt das weg, wenn ich eine jar in den Ordner lege?
Oder muss ich auch irgendwie angeben, wo das jre ist?


----------



## Jango (2. Dez 2006)

Hier, das meinte L-ectron-X:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904

Edit: eine .bat-Datei erstellt man mit einem Editor.


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2006)

Danke!
Eine batch-Datei zum starten is wirklich nützlich!

Und ich hab ein prog gefunden, freeware, das java in c++ übersetzt! _ja2dol_!


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Naja, das programm ja2dol hat net so richtig gefunzt.
Aber wenn ich eine Batch erstelle, die mein prog startet, dann muss ich der doch auch irgendwie übergeben, dass sich das jre auf dem Stick befindet, oder?  ???:L


----------



## moormaster (3. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, das programm ja2dol hat net so richtig gefunzt.
> Aber wenn ich eine Batch erstelle, die mein prog startet, dann muss ich der doch auch irgendwie übergeben, dass sich das jre auf dem Stick befindet, oder?  ???:L



Wieso übergeben? Du benutzt doch das JRE, um dein Java Programm zu starten. Das ist doch schon dadurch in der Batch Datei enthalten, dass du die java.exe vom JRE des Sticks startest.

Das ist hier aber auch alles beschrieben, wie man das einrichten muss:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Stimmt!
Wenn die batch auf dem stick liegt, dann is ja klar, dass das jre auch auf dem stick is.

Dann kann ich das prog doch ohne das jre zu installieren starten!!!


----------



## sliwalker (3. Dez 2006)

Hoi,

Ist in der Batch-Zeile nicht ein Fehler?
Muss es nicht jre/bin/java.exe heißen, bzw. sogar jre/bin/javaw.exe ??

greetz
SLi


----------



## moormaster (3. Dez 2006)

Jap muss es 

java.exe oder javaw.exe ist aber nicht soo wichtig.

javaw.exe öffnet lediglich kein Konsolenfenster für das ausgeführte Programm.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2006)

sliwalker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist in der Batch-Zeile nicht ein Fehler?


Falls damit der Batch-Text meines Beitrags in der FAQ gemeint sein sollte: Nein, da ist kein Fehler. Alles getestet! :!: 
Die Benutzung von javaw wäre lediglich für ein Konsolenprogramm bzw. ein Programm, welches Informationen auf der Konsole ausgibt ungünstig.


----------



## moormaster (3. Dez 2006)

Nein es ging um meine schnelle Batch-Variante (welche ich auch gleich korrigiert habe). Da stand vorher java/bin/java.exe obwohl ich davon ausging, dass das JRE im jre Ordner ist und nicht im Java Ordner


----------

